# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Two Questions

## AlternateReality

Anybody else experience these?

1. I am a heavy sleeper, and can sleep for 10+ minutes through and alarm and a phone ringing.  However when i listen to a lucid induction file i dled, i barely go to sleep at all.  My dog got up and jumped on the door and i woke up.  This has happened twice.  Is there a way to stop this?

2.  Before i started recalling and lding, my only recalled dreams would be a mix of my previous day.  Say i watched king kong, ate some pizza, and played halo 2.  my dream would be something like master chief on top of the empire state throwing pepperoni.  Since i&#39;ve started i haven&#39;t had any of these, but have had many strange/random dreams.

----------

